# Eating a Wolf



## MontanaResident (Dec 26, 2019)

I got a wolf that was running down the street on Christmas morning. The hide is off and salted and I will resalt it again before putting it a way for the winter. Should be a beautiful tanned hide, that will include the tail, paws and the head as apart of the tanning.

The Meat? There is no odor with the meat or the hide, a clean animal, which is uncommon with wolves. I am reading different things about the eating of the meat. I am thinking I should at least jerky the sirloins, which from what I can tell looks very lean.

Anybody ever cook and eat such wild game?


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 26, 2019)

Years ago an old friend of mine shot a mountain lion that was getting his goats. Asked him what he done with it, he said he ate it, run it through the meat grinder twice and it was still tough.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 26, 2019)

If it is tough then it might be perfect for making jerky. I was so busy with the hide yesterday, I didn't cut the carcass at all. Still 20 degrees out in the garage. When it gets above freezing, I will start cutting out the sirloins. I also need to remove the skull. I'll have it beetle cleaned and then bleached, for a nice display piece for the main room. This wolf has some huge molars and canines. Not something I would want to feel clamping down on my flesh. One less predator in my area the better. I would shot them all but they are damn hard to find. This is only the 2nd wolf I have seen in several years, yet the stories of them slaughtering livestock is prevalent, and even more so this year.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Dec 26, 2019)

I did not even think you could hunt one, let alone eat one. Probably tastes just like chicken. Ugly chicken.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 26, 2019)

The hides are very valuable. I'm certain most people hunt them ONLY for the hide. I'm not sure what I will do with the tanned hide when it is completed sometime in May. Maybe just drape it over a sofa chair, or maybe an article of clothing. I have an inkling to do something like I see in Game of Thrones. But can I find someone that can do the shaping and sewing? There is a nice woman in Idaho, that has made me a few holsters, so I wonder if she could do a John Snow shoulder cape. The hide is rather haggard right now. Needs a good brushing to see how nice it will ultimately look, but that decision is for after it is tanned.

I just looked and a tanned wolf hide from Alaska cost nearly $500. A neighbor got a wolf last year and had it tanned and it cost him $600. Course if you do finally get a wolf the money should be spent or the effort put into tanning it to justify the taking of the life. There was an additional reason to take this animal out, as he was living in the valley. Neighbors with horses were starting to complain about the horses being harassed, and foot prints were up and down the street for over a week. Now that that is all behind us, I am pretty sure where this animal was living. There is a spot were my dog would get all aggressive, and at the time I had no idea what was bugging her. Fortunately this wolf was well fed as we do have children living in the area. It could have gotten bad once the snow got deep and the hunger set in.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Dec 26, 2019)

Man, I would love to see what your area looks like. It sounds like you have a wide variety of game and predators. Here in Ohio, we get coyotes and raccoons. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 26, 2019)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Man, I would love to see what your area looks like. It sounds like you have a wide variety of game and predators. Here in Ohio, we get coyotes and raccoons. Nothing too exciting.



Ya, never know what you might see. It can be exciting. When I was dealing with the bear problem, I was constantly carrying the 30-30, even just to get the mail. The woman down the street has horses, chickens, cats and dogs, and she was carry a big shotgun when this wolf was harassing her animals. There are very very real reasons everybody in Montana has firearms. 

We had a good number of coyotes, but the wolves took care of them.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Dec 26, 2019)

MontanaResident said:


> Ya, never know what you might see. It can be exciting. When I was dealing with the bear problem, I was constantly carrying the 30-30, even just to get the mail. The woman down the street has horses, chickens, cats and dogs, and she was carry a big shotgun when this wolf was harassing her animals. There are very very real reasons everybody in Montana has firearms.
> 
> We had a good number of coyotes, but the wolves took care of them.


If your winters weren't so bad, I would love to live out there, I just hate the cold.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 26, 2019)

Freudianfloyd said:


> If your winters weren't so bad, I would love to live out there, I just hate the cold.



The snow really limits getting around. I read a lot and keep the wood stove going most of the days. I have been here for 8 years, and only finally getting all my cold weather gear together. I have become something of an expert in down insulated clothing. I was at the Eddie Bauer store a few days ago, and was given the compliment of knowing what I am looking for and talking about.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Dec 26, 2019)

MontanaResident said:


> The hides are very valuable. I'm certain most people hunt them ONLY for the hide. I'm not sure what I will do with the tanned hide when it is completed sometime in May. Maybe just drape it over a sofa chair, or maybe an article of clothing. I have an inkling to do something like I see in Game of Thrones. But can I find someone that can do the shaping and sewing? There is a nice woman in Idaho, that has made me a few holsters, so I wonder if she could do a John Snow shoulder cape. The hide is rather haggard right now. Needs a good brushing to see how nice it will ultimately look, but that decision is for after it is tanned.
> 
> I just looked and a tanned wolf hide from Alaska cost nearly $500. A neighbor got a wolf last year and had it tanned and it cost him $600. Course if you do finally get a wolf the money should be spent or the effort put into tanning it to justify the taking of the life. There was an additional reason to take this animal out, as he was living in the valley. Neighbors with horses were starting to complain about the horses being harassed, and foot prints were up and down the street for over a week. Now that that is all behind us, I am pretty sure where this animal was living. There is a spot were my dog would get all aggressive, and at the time I had no idea what was bugging her. Fortunately this wolf was well fed as we do have children living in the area. It could have gotten bad once the snow got deep and the hunger set in.



I hear you on the value of pelts. I looked into a buffalo rob/rug for the back of my sofa and the prices were super steep! Combine that with the fact I know nothing about what I am buying and it was a no go. Wolf pelt would look great on a nice leather chair or sofa.


----------



## svk (Dec 26, 2019)

I’ve eaten coyote. I definitely wouldn’t seek it out but it wasn’t terrible either. Not gamey at all. Not much grain to the meat, kind of like a lower end diving duck. 

If you do decide to keep the meat, slow cook the roast with bbq sauce and report how it is.


----------



## svk (Dec 26, 2019)

Never knew anyone who ate mountain lion but heard that lynx/bobcat is pretty good if cooked right.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 26, 2019)

It sure will. Here is my Deer hide I did a few years ago. 1 of 4, that sure make for a unique look in any home. I tanned 4 deer hides to prepare myself to do a bear. The bear I shot this year, was a bust as far as tanning goes. The bear was to young and his hide to thin. I was unprepared for the thin hide because of my experience with the deers. The wolf I will do right, if I have to cut each square inch with an x-acto knife.


----------



## bubmiller (Dec 26, 2019)

I ate a couple bites of mountain lion several years ago. It was pretty good, but I think it was slow cooked to make it tender.


svk said:


> Never knew anyone who ate mountain lion but heard that lynx/bobcat is pretty good if cooked right.



Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushwacker (Dec 27, 2019)

svk said:


> Never knew anyone who ate mountain lion but heard that lynx/bobcat is pretty good if cooked right.


That same fellar that ate the mountain lion said an old leather shoe would taste good if it was cooked right.☺


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 27, 2019)

Brushwacker said:


> That same fellar that ate the mountain lion said an old leather shoe would taste good if it was cooked right.☺



I decided not to eat the animal. 1. The freezer is full, i.e. don't need the meat and 2. Caution over Curiosity won the internal debate.

Montana Wolf Hunting statute says the following -- "Wolves are excluded from being considered as“suitable for food."" 

Which to me says, eat at your own risk. No thanks!


----------



## Haironyourchest (Dec 27, 2019)

I've been told there's something iffy about eating apex predators...who knows. But people eat shark and crocodile, so...


----------



## svk (Dec 27, 2019)

Haironyourchest said:


> I've been told there's something iffy about eating apex predators...who knows. But people eat shark and crocodile, so...


True. The best meat comes from animals fattened on corn (or in the case of diving ducks, wild rice). 

I’ve heard hippo is excellent. Like beef but better. 

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## svk (Dec 27, 2019)

MontanaResident said:


> I decided not to eat the animal. 1. The freezer is full, i.e. don't need the meat and 2. Caution over Curiosity won the internal debate.
> 
> Montana Wolf Hunting statute says the following -- "Wolves are excluded from being considered as“suitable for food.""
> 
> Which to me says, eat at your own risk. No thanks!


I can’t imagine you missed much.

I shot a wolf in the last season Minnesota had back in 2014. After the DNR was done taking pieces of it for their wolf study, we put the rest out on our land for the scavengers. The next summer there was absolutely nothing left. Not even a random bone.


----------



## Lionsfan (Dec 28, 2019)

Haironyourchest said:


> I've been told there's something iffy about eating apex predators...who knows. But people eat shark and crocodile, so...



Aborigine's still eat captured members of opposing tribe's and the occasional lost in the woods tourist. I think I'll have the shark steak, medium rare with a baked potato.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 28, 2019)

svk said:


> I can’t imagine you missed much.
> 
> I shot a wolf in the last season Minnesota had back in 2014. After the DNR was done taking pieces of it for their wolf study, we put the rest out on our land for the scavengers. The next summer there was absolutely nothing left. Not even a random bone.



I put this wolf in a spot that is remote, yet I can check easily. It might already be gone, just 24 hours later. I don't know if wolves eat their own, but there are plenty of other predators that will gladly eat their fill. When a shot like this is taken, the stories come out. Apparently there are some large packs operating in this area. A group of 11 or 12 Elk were slaughtered not to long ago. The Wolves killed and ate them down to the bone in a short time.


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 28, 2019)

@alleyyooper has put a lot of coyote recipies on here. He’s cooked a bunch. Suppose they will work for wolf too?


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 28, 2019)

I would think any dog coyote and wolf would probably cook up the same.

 Al


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 29, 2019)

I've tanned a few whitetail hides, a racoon, and a fox when I was younger w various results. I still have some of them 30 yrs. later. It is a long time/effort endeavor to make a quality pelt and should be expensive to have someone do it right. It took my novice azz about a week to wash the castor off my hands after working on a huge, road kill beaver hide. No amount of soap or vinegar or alcohol could get that stank off my hands. The beaver pelt kept the hair just fine, but the stank of the hide/castor I tried to wash out of the fur when I tanned it made my wife remove that hide and take it to the dump after a few years.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Dec 30, 2019)

Sell it to the Chinese. They buy all coyotes around me after the Hyde is taken off. They must eat something off them. Probaly why you get some pieces of seasome chicken that is so chewy. Not kidding though. They really buy any coyote fox or coydog you shoot.


----------



## alleyyooper (Dec 30, 2019)

Laugh, some thing like 90 billion people see nothing wrong with eatting dog.

Back straps are good on the grill as are the hind quarters, the rest are cut up in chunks and make great stew meat and you can also grind it into burgers.

 Al


----------



## jrwied (Dec 30, 2019)

Haironyourchest said:


> I've been told there's something iffy about eating apex predators...who knows. But people eat shark and crocodile, so...




I think the caution factor comes to play that these are not just apex predators....they’re scavenging opportunists.... n likely to eat almost anything in an effort to survive rancid or not. We are what we eat. It makes up our cells n proteins. U don’t eat seagulls that live next to the dumpster at McDonald’s. Or rats crawling thru NYC sewers. A farmed wolve probably delicious having been fed an exquisite diet regime.


----------



## jrwied (Dec 30, 2019)

Not to mention u know how them things bread n suckle young constantly. Probably terrible table fare. Like eating an old worn out welfare mom.


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 30, 2019)

jrwied said:


> Like eating an old worn out welfare mom.



That briefly flashed in my mind. I'm now feeling a little sick.


----------



## jrwied (Dec 30, 2019)

Glad u didn’t chow hound on it? !!!!


----------



## gary courtney (Dec 30, 2019)

we need to do a go fund me account for you ? lol! the only thing I am gonna eat that would be close " wolf brand chili"


----------



## Slick50 (Dec 30, 2019)

Some people would eat a turd just to say they did !


----------



## MontanaResident (Dec 30, 2019)

Slick50 said:


> Some people would eat a turd just to say they did !



Sadly that is too true. I immediately thought of this story. Good looking kid, destroyed for eating a slug on a dare.













https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/h...s/news-story/08b0e700a8d6d6c6709d2dd92dfeaa8f


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 20, 2020)

Brushwacker said:


> That same fellar that ate the mountain lion said an old leather shoe would taste good if it was cooked right.☺


I ate a wolverine once when pickin’s were slim.
Even the gravy was tough.


----------



## David Gruber (Jan 20, 2020)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Man, I would love to see what your area looks like. It sounds like you have a wide variety of game and predators. Here in Ohio, we get coyotes and raccoons. Nothing too exciting.


My part of Ohio there's bobcats and bears also. DNR denies bears living here but in 2019 2 of them were killed by cars on I-77 in Akron. Yet dnr still says they aren't here. I guess if they acknowledge that bears live here they have to write a policy on them.


----------



## gary courtney (Jan 20, 2020)

To many unknowns running through it's veins. With food plentiful never was one to eat something just to say I did.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 21, 2020)

David Gruber said:


> My part of Ohio there's bobcats and bears also. DNR denies bears living here but in 2019 2 of them were killed by cars on I-77 in Akron. Yet dnr still says they aren't here. I guess if they acknowledge that bears live here they have to write a policy on them.


As crazy as it sounds, bears do hop freight trains, usually empty grain cars and jump off at some unusual places.


----------



## banditt007 (Jan 31, 2020)

Probably the only thing you would have had to worry about was getting trichinosis, just like the precautions you take eating bear or wild hogs. I'd imagine most of it would have needed a pressure cooking/crockpot being a predator athlete but you won't know until you try the next one!


----------



## Huskybill (Feb 3, 2020)

Had two coyotes here the other morning, my dog chased them away. They had my wife screaming after my dog like a crazy women. The other houses are too close to shoot.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 11, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> Had two coyotes here the other morning, my dog chased them away. They had my wife screaming after my dog like a crazy women. The other houses are too close to shoot.



on tv news last nite... somewhere... 2 coyotes cornering a cat... dinner. cat would have none of that! lol and... _'boing!'_ up the tree went the cat. chow call ended...


----------



## Huskybill (Feb 11, 2020)

I never cut the claws on my two outside cats they can launch up a tree at anytime. Or defend themselves at anytime.


----------

